# Hackers/I.D. Thieves Hiding Stolen $ in Canada?



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2011)

This from the Associated Press:


> The U.S. Department of Homeland Security is cracking down on a international criminal ring, based in Vietnam, that is thought to have stolen hundreds of millions of dollars from online merchants using hacking and identity theft.
> 
> Last month, agents from the DHS's Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) investigations unit raided the home of two Vietnamese exchange students at Minnesota's Winona State University, seizing documents and computer equipment.
> 
> ...



Affadavit for search warrant here (PDF).


----------

